# Feeding Bichirs



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

what do you guys feed your bichirs?

my guys are eating large cichlid pellets and various other foods. i was just curious as to what else they are doing well with.

thanks


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Too much to name.

Pellets of all kinds, feeder fish, frozen fish, occasionally frozen squid, bloodworms, sometimes beefheart, frogs (sadly but yes, they just ate my new frog named knumpy..the peg legged frog victim ), krill (frozen and freeze dried, mysis shrimp, and more lol.

They just eat almost anything meaty. My cousin's will eat anything he puts in the tank (other than flakes).


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> Too much to name.
> 
> Pellets of all kinds, feeder fish, frozen fish, occasionally frozen squid, bloodworms, sometimes beefheart, frogs (sadly but yes, they just ate my new frog named knumpy..the peg legged frog victim ), krill (frozen and freeze dried, mysis shrimp, and more lol.
> 
> They just eat almost anything meaty. My cousin's will eat anything he puts in the tank (other than flakes).


ditto that. my oldest senegal tried to down a piece of gravel


----------



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

I feed my bichir black worms and grew fast


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

My friend has one, and she feeds hers shrimp pellets.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

mayastarocker said:


> My friend has one, and she feeds hers shrimp pellets.


Most smaller ones eat it, but not the best food for them.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Since it was brought back ill answer it.

Pellets, black/red/blood/earth worms, squid, talipia, shrimp/prawns, krill, silversides, guppys, convicts, beefheart, catfish i think thats it.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

When my bichir was small 2.5"-3" I hand fed him bloodworms with a empty syringe along with a diet of shirmp pellets and the occassional feeders. Has its gotten bigger (now 9-10") I've included small mealworms and freezedried bloodworms.


----------

